# ~£3000



## EeekiE (Aug 8, 2007)

Is this the best I'm going to get for a 21 year old with 1 years NCB and a clean licence after a standard R32 GT-R?
The ~£3000 was from Adrian Flux.

Are there any miracle insurance companies out there?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I hear A-Plan getting mentioned a lot, give them a try (use the search button for numbers etc.)


----------



## EeekiE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah cheers. I submitted an online quote yesterday, but have had no call back or email reply from them yet.
I couldn't see a number to call on there.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

21 years with a years NCB, when I was 23 I got my 33GTR and it was £2500 with Aplan and 2 years NCB..

it aint gonna be cheap


----------



## EeekiE (Aug 8, 2007)

God damn my youth 

Looks like I need to wait. I bet I wont even live to see 23 if I carry on driving my Polo.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

This is a useful thread, look for Booty-licious's post which lists companies and phone numbers - including A-plan:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71822-what-companies-insure-skylines.html

By the way, I'm 46 with 1 yrs NCB paying £2,376 :runaway: 

However, I did write-off a GTR last year and I've got 6 points on my licence - so serves me right  

2 years ago when I got my GTR I was paying £1,050 with 3 yrs NCB and zero points. Last year (just after the write off) I paid £3,100 for my replacement GTT (ZERO NCB and 6 points).

Morale of the story - think before you crash


----------

